# i want a red lol



## reptastic (Sep 15, 2009)

after going back and forth over this i have deciced i want a red tegu i love my nero but one just isnt enough and i gots the room so why not im trying to get a car right now so it wont?be for another month i just hope bobby still got some reds left lol otherwise i gotta wait til next season but thats when i was gonna get a giant (yes i might have somewhat of a problem lol)


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 15, 2009)

If Bobby's out of Reds I'll have some Blue's hatching in 29 days!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 15, 2009)

thats cool how much are your blues


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 15, 2009)

I do still have a few reds left, and they are looking awesome, just let me know.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not sold out of reds, the only ones I am sold out of is the pure Extreme giants. This rumor needs to stop.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 2, 2009)

IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT I WILL BE EMAILING YOU INEXACTLY TWO WEEKS TO GET A RED TEGU I WISH I COULD DO IT NOW LOL


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would email now, and put a hold on a baby. A lot can happen in two weeks.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 2, 2009)

I actually just got a red this past Tuesday from Bobby, you will NOT be disappointed!







That's my B&W laying on top of the red... there's a small age difference but they get along just fine!

Here's one of just the red right after I got him:


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

ahhhhhh! I want one! But I am going to wait until next season I think. I'm hoping they all sell out soon, so the temptation is gone!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 2, 2009)

Peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure... haha


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> ahhhhhh! I want one! But I am going to wait until next season I think. I'm hoping they all sell out soon, so the temptation is gone!


Or get a Blue!!!!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

Any way you'll be having a contest for one of your babies lol?  I also BADLY want a blue! Especially because they stay a bit smaller!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 2, 2009)

How about a raffle??


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

OHHHHH I WOULD SO ENTER A RAFFLE!

You could set it up through paypal! It would be awesome!!

How much would tickets be? :-D


----------



## kaa (Oct 2, 2009)

I would enter a raffle. you could charge 10 a ticket, and if at least 33 people enter, then the blue plus shipping is paid for.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think its a great idea! You can use random.org to generate the winning number!

I think it should be limited to the first 30 people so the chances of winning are better! 

OOOOHHHH I want to enter now! This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm thinking $20 per entry would be better, I doubt 30 would enter. Unlike Bobby, who hatched over 600, I'll only have between 15 and 18. I can't afford to give it away, we need the extra money in case I get laid off (probable). I'll think about it. Let's wait until they hatch. I may have to the permission of forum owners (both Tegu sites) to have a raffle.


----------

